# TRADE: Marbury to the Knicks



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

http://nydailynews.com/front/breaking_news/story/152034p-133927c.html



> Isiah Thomas has upgraded the Knicks point guard position in a way that New Yorkers have only dreamed about: Brooklyn-born Stephon Marbury is returning home.
> A league source told the Daily News that the Knicks were prepared to announce a blockbuster deal that would bring Marbury and Anfernee Hardaway from Phoenix to the Knicks for Antonio McDyess, Charlie Ward, Howard Eisley and the rights to former second round pick Milos Vujanic.
> 
> The deal could be announced as early as this afternoon.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1700818



> If the trade is finalized, it would represent a major shakeup of both teams. Phoenix, in exchange for its best player, would be gaining salary cap flexibility that would allow the Suns to rebuild a team that was eliminated in the first round of the playoffs last season after missing the postseason a year earlier.
> 
> 
> The contracts of McDyess and Ward expire at the end of this season, and Ward has a buyout clause that can be exercised before Jan. 10.
> ...


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

It would be great!! i don't think the Suns will do it.. anyway


----------



## Jusmon74 (Nov 12, 2002)

its official it was just on the espn bottom line starbury and penny to ny for mcdyess, howard eisley, charlie ward, the rights to milos vujanic, 2 draft picks and cash


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

Oh.. sorry.. Ive read the whole article and seems like already done I'm very happy for the Knicks...Marbury is for me the best PG after JK... and I did't trust too much Vujanic .. because after seeing him too much in Italy I was not sure he could be a star in the Nba


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

I don't get it...Marbury has a fabulous season last year, and Phoenix trades him essentially for cap room after a slow start? Can someone please provide the rationale for the Suns?


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

as a suns fan, my thoughts:

clearing huge cap room this offseason w/ googs, mcdyess, and ward contracts. acquiring a lot of first round picks (2 from NY and 1 from Cleveland). history of trading w/ orlando. orlando history of trading for picks (see webber for penny and picks and penny for garrity and picks). tmac unhappy in orlando. maybe a trade for mcgrady w/ picks and filler (like zarko or lampe-who i heard was also included). that's all i can guess. otherwise, this makes no sense.


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jericho</b>!
> I don't get it...Marbury has a fabulous season last year, and Phoenix trades him essentially for cap room after a slow start? Can someone please provide the rationale for the Suns?


 The Suns get about 10 mil in cap space, 2 first round picks, and 2 young players with a fair amount of potential. Remember that cap space is considered to be very important these days.


----------



## Jockrider (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jericho</b>!
> I don't get it...Marbury has a fabulous season last year, and Phoenix trades him essentially for cap room after a slow start? Can someone please provide the rationale for the Suns?


There is a reason that Marbury has been traded so many times. It may have to do with winning when you get rid of him.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jockrider</b>!
> There is a reason that Marbury has been traded so many times. It may have to do with winning when you get rid of him.


What have the Wolves won since getting rid of him?

-Petey


----------



## Jockrider (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> What have the Wolves won since getting rid of him?
> ...


A whole lot of games.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jockrider</b>!
> A whole lot of games.


Weren't they bounced from the first round with him too? If so they won games with him too.

-Petey


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jockrider</b>!
> A whole lot of games.


Good grief.


----------



## Jockrider (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> Weren't they bounced from the first round with him too? If so they won games with him too.
> ...


Go look at their season records after they got rid of him.


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jockrider</b>!
> Go look at their season records after they got rid of him.


That had something to do with KG developing from a kid into the BEST PLAYER in the NBA.


----------



## Jockrider (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PetroToZoran</b>!
> 
> 
> That had something to do with KG developing from a kid into the BEST PLAYER in the NBA.


You are so right. What is the excuse for New Jersey getting better when they dumped him?


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jockrider</b>!
> You are so right. What is the excuse for New Jersey getting better when they dumped him?


Lol. Right now the Knicks have the same nucleus (Marbury, Van Horn) that Rod Thorn broke up 3 years ago because they couldn't win.

Maybe they've improved since then, but nobody told that to the Cavs last evening.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jockrider</b>!
> You are so right. What is the excuse for New Jersey getting better when they dumped him?


Health? If you want to check stats, look at how many games KVH, Kittles and Martin missed when Marbury was a Net. Then the drafting of RJ and Collins. There was a major talent difference.

I'm not saying he would have brought the Nets to the finals twice, but passing to freak'n Jamie Fieck and A. Gilliam is not passing to KMart, KVH.

-Petey


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

As much as love Marbury and for as talented as he is, he is not a tremendous winner in this league. He is already 27, and I wonder how much better he can be.


----------

